# Timing cover



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if this is the correct part # for a 67 timing cover
#9783130


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

The 400 that I got for my Tempest was from a '67 "Big car" (Catalina I think). I changed it over to the 11 bolt cover like a '69 would've had. The number stamped on the 8 bolt cover that I took off is the same as the one you listed.:cheers


----------

